# DayZ / Epoch (Arma 2 / Arma 3) Server Vorstellung Sammelthread



## DayzEdeka (1. März 2014)

Über uns:
Wir sind eine Multigaming Community (Black Moon Gaming) die so gut wie alles zocken. Die einen dies, die anderen das. Die Sparte reicht von Call of Duty über World of Warcraft bis zu Minecraft.
Ich bin aber wegen DayZ hier, also kommen wir zum Thema.

Der Server ist sehr stark auf Realistik gebunden, deshalb sind einige Scripts nicht drauf. Jedoch sind wir für neue Vorschläge immer offen und versuchen diese umzusetzen wie z.b. ein realistisches "Lift and Tow" Script.
Wer also einen Server sucht auf dem er langfristig zocken kann ist hier richtig.

Server Info:
-1.0.3.1 (warten auf Final 1.0.5.1)
-Epoch
-Chernarus
-50 Slot Server (bei Bedarf mehr)
-500+ Vehicles
-Custom Map
-Events
-Faire u. Aktive Admins
-Bauen ohne PolePlot

Scripts:
-Side Missions
-Self Bloodbag
-Take Clothes
-Auto Refuel
-Trader Savezone
-Anti Backpack (Traderzone)

Regeln:
-Kein Spam
-Keine Hacks/Tools
-Kein zerstören von Basen
-Kein babbeln im SideChat
-Keine Beleidigungen
-Kein Hardcore Flaming

Also falls ich euer Intresse geweckt habe, würden wir uns auf euren Besuch auf unserem Server oder sogar in unserer Clanecke freuen.

Server IP: 5.62.116.88:2302
TS³ IP: 5.9.136.85:5815
Clan TS³: bmgclan.ts3.vc

**UPDATE*

Server wurde auf die neuste Version 1.0.4.2 geupdated*


----------



## spectrumizer (1. März 2014)

Klingt gut, werde mal reinschauen. 

Die Hauptgründe, warum die meisten Server scheitern, sind die persönlichen Kleinkriege, die die Leute im Chat meistens auf sehr unreife Art austragen, weil sie nicht damit klarkommen, dass sie abgeschossen und gelootet wurden.

Ich hoffe, dass ihr das bei euch in den Griff bekommt und die Regeln auch umsetzt. Weil es gibt nichts nervenderes, als Leute die den Chat mir ihren Problemen zumüllen, was man unweigerlich im Augenwinkel mitbekommt und natürlich die Atmosphäre total zerstört.


----------



## DayzEdeka (1. März 2014)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Klingt gut, werde mal reinschauen.
> 
> Die Hauptgründe, warum die meisten Server scheitern, sind die persönlichen Kleinkriege, die die Leute im Chat meistens auf sehr unreife Art austragen, weil sie nicht damit klarkommen, dass sie abgeschossen und gelootet wurden.
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass ihr das bei euch in den Griff bekommt und die Regeln auch umsetzt. Weil es gibt nichts nervenderes, als Leute die den Chat mir ihren Problemen zumüllen, was man unweigerlich im Augenwinkel mitbekommt und natürlich die Atmosphäre total zerstört.





Würde mich freuen wen du vorbei kommst sind leider nicht gut besucht da der server neu ist


----------



## ChristinMarc (4. März 2014)

Hallo liebe Community,
mit diesem Beitrag möchte ich euch gerne unseren neuen Day Z Epoch Server vorstellen. 

Hier zunächst ein paar allgemeine Informationen zum Server :

- Epoch Chernarus
- Veteran 
- 35 Slots
- alle 6 Stunden Restart
- Server läuft seit circa 7 Tagen

Installierte Scripts :

- Überarbeitete Farben und verschönertes Wetter
- AI - Mission   (darunter auch custom Missions - Schwierigkeitsstufe : Schwer !)
- Einmaliger Tagesrythmus (circa 4 Stunden Tag & 2 Stunden Nacht mit Dämmerung)
- Custom Map 
- Safezones
- Suicide
- Refuel und Repair 
- Buildsnapping
- Selfblood
- Take Clothes
... und vieles mehr.

Des weiteren habt ihr die Möglichkeit,
- Custom Fahrzeuge 
- Custom Waffen (z.b. Mk16 EGLM RCO,AS50_DZ etc) 
& Custom Trader zu entdecken .

Den GameServer könnt ihr im DayZ Commander unter folgender IP finden :

*-- 80.241.222.72:2302 --
*Falls ihr noch Fragen habt könnt ihr mich gerne anschreiben oder in unserem Ts vorbeischauen (IP:meisterkleister.ch). 




In diesem Sinne würden wir uns sehr freuen, wenn ihr uns mal besucht und euch selbst ein Bild von unserem Epoch Server macht   .

[Die Homepage des Servers ist in Berarbeitung und sollte in den nächsten Tagen online sein.]


----------



## DiE-Baerchen1 (19. März 2014)

Hallo liebe Community,
mit diesem Beitrag möchte ich euch gerne unseren neuen Day Z Epoch Server vorstellen. 

Hier zunächst ein paar allgemeine Informationen zum Server :

 - Epoch Chernarus
 - Veteran 
 - 40 Slots
 - alle 6 Stunden Restart

Installierte Scripts :

 - Überarbeitete Farben und verschönertes Wetter
 - AI - Mission (darunter auch custom Missions - Schwierigkeitsstufe : Schwer !)
 - Einmaliger Tagesrythmus (circa 5 Stunden Tag & 1 Stunde Nacht mit Dämmerung)
 - Lumbermill (ein Sägewerk was das craften von Wänden und Decken übernimmt gegen Bezahlung)
 - Custom Map 
 - Safezones
 - Suicide
 - Refuel und Repair 
 - Buildsnapping
 - Selfblood
 - Take Clothes
 ... und vieles mehr.

Des weiteren habt ihr die Möglichkeit,
 - Custom Fahrzeuge 
 - Custom Waffen (z.b. Mk16 EGLM RCO,AS50_DZ etc) 
 & Custom Trader zu entdecken .

 Den GameServer könnt ihr im DayZ Commander unter folgender IP finden :

-- *80.241.222.72:2302* --    

Falls ihr noch Fragen habt könnt ihr mich gerne anschreiben oder in unserem Ts vorbeischauen (IP: *meisterkleister.ch* ). 



In diesem Sinne würden wir uns sehr freuen, wenn ihr uns mal besucht und euch selbst ein Bild von unserem Epoch Server macht .

 [Die Homepage des Servers ist in Berarbeitung und sollte in den nächsten Tagen online sein.]


----------



## LazuuL (21. März 2014)

Hallo liebe Community,


 Mit diesem Beitrag möchte ich euch gerne unseren Neuen Day Z Epoch Server vorstellen. Wir haben schon einige Stammspieler, doch es ist noch viel Platz für mehr !


 Hier zunächst ein paar allgemeine Informationen zum Server :

Epoch Chernarus
Veteran
40 Slots
alle 6 Stunden Restart
Sehr aktive, hilfsbereite und freundliche Admins / Spielercommunity


 Installierte Scripts :


!! Einzigartiger Selbstgeschriebener Script : Lumbermill (Sägewerk) - Ein "Fabrikgebäude / Händler", bei dem man mit Lumber im Fahrzeug, sich gegen Bezahlung Decken und Wände in allen Größen herstellen lassen kann !!
-
Überarbeitete Farben und verschönertes Wetter
-
AI - Mission (darunter auch custom Missions - Schwierigkeitsstufe : Schwer !)
-
Einmaliger Tagesrythmus (circa 5 Stunden Tag & 1 Stunde Nacht mit Dämmerung)
-
Custom Map
Safezones
Suicide
Refuel und Repair
Buildsnapping
Selfblood
Take Clothes
... und vieles mehr.


 Des weiteren habt ihr die Möglichkeit,
Custom Fahrzeuge
Custom Waffen (z.b. alle MK16 Waffen, M110, AS50_DZ usw.)
& Custom Trader zu entdecken .


 Bei einer größeren Anzahl von aktiven Spielern, werden wie euch auch abwechslungsreiche und spannende Events mit tollen Preisen anbieten !


 Den GameServer könnt ihr im DayZ Commander unter folgender IP finden :

 -- 80.241.222.72:2302 -- 



 Falls ihr noch Fragen oder Unklarheiten habt könnt ihr mich gerne anschreiben oder schaut am Besten in unserem Ts3  vobei (IP: meisterkleister.ch - ohne Passwort ). 



 In diesem Sinne würden wir uns sehr freuen, wenn ihr uns mal besucht und euch selbst ein Bild von unserem Epoch Server macht .

 [Die Homepage des Servers ist in Berarbeitung und sollte in den nächsten Tagen online sein. Die allgemeinen Serverregeln könnt ihr schon unter folgender Adresse nachlesen :http://die-gaming.de/wp/ ]


----------



## spectrumizer (21. März 2014)

Ich hab die ganzen DayZ-Threads mal als Sammelthread zusammengeführt.


----------



## GiG-Team (26. März 2014)

*Hey Ho liebe Forumsgemeinde.
Hiermit möchte ich euch einen neuen Day Z Epoch Server vorstellen.
Wir sind eine kleine aber feine community und hosten diesen server auf unseren hauseigenen Root Server.

Wir bieten euch folgende Scripts:*

*- Tow&Cargo

- Refuel an Tankstellen

- Take Clothes

- Self Bloodbag

- AI missions mit Loot

- Indestructible Basebuilding (Ausser Tore und Türen)

- Angepasste Traderpreise

- Safezones + Anti Backpackstealing in den 4 Traderstädten

- Fast Rope

- Frische Datenbank 

- Bauen ohne Plotpole nötig doch wer ein kaufen möchte kann dies gerne tun somit funktioniert es dann das keine anderen in eurer base bauen können.

was noch folgt:

- High Loot einstellung mit Custom Loottables

- Loadingscreen*

*Wir würden uns freuen wenn wir euch bzw dich auf unseren Server begrüßen können.
Es ist nicht viel nötig ihr müsst nur im DayZ Commander Epoch Panthera Laden und ihr könn draufjoinen ohne start Parameter.

Besucht doch auch mal unsere Homepage: www.German-Infinity-Gaming.de
oder unser Teamspeak für weitere fragen: 81.169.173.80:2888

Mfg Euer GiG-Team*


----------



## spectrumizer (28. März 2014)

Muss hier auch grad mal 'n Server vorstellen, auf dem ich seit 'n paar Tagen zocke und enorm viel Spaß hab. 

*UK 420 CustomCombatGaming.com DayZ Epoch Sauerland*


Single Currency (Goldmünzen statt etliche nervige Barren)
Banks (zum sicheren verwahren der Münzen)
Custom Missions
Bandit Camps
Bandit Missions
800+ Vehicles
Self Bloodbag
24/7 Day (Geschmackssache)
etc.
-
Deutschland's SAUERLAND Karte
Über 650km² Terrain
Deutsche Städte und Orte
Größte Stadt: Meschede (ca. 3x so groß wie Chernogorsk)
** IP *37.187.142.104:2802* **

Map Download: http://ccg.launcher....s/Sauerland.zip
Map-Ordner (@Sauerland) muss in's Arma 2 Root Verzeichnis, da wo auch @DayZ_Epoch liegt.

Zum Start (über DayZ Commander z: Settings -> Additional Launch Paramters: -mod=@DayZ_Epoch;@Sauerland;

*Update*

Der Server ist irgendwo nach USA umgezogen. Ping war vorher 30-40ms und nun 140ms+. Unspielbar.

*Update II*

Die Performance-Probleme schienen wohl durch den Umzug gewesen zu sein. Jedenfalls ist alles jetzt wieder in Ordnung und der Server ordentlich besucht.


----------



## DeadAliveEpoch (30. März 2014)

Hallo Community!

Wir möchten euch unseren neuen Epoch Chernarus Root Server vorstellen.

Er hört auf den Namen "Dead Alive" und läuft mit dem momentan wohl angesagtesten MOD Epoch.
Natürlich immer aktuell gehalten momentan läuft v1.0.4.2/ build 103718.

Slotanzahl: 50

Server IP : 85.214.210.73:2302

*Admins*

Berlinerstar
Detonator
Hauptmann Solid
iToastbrot
Kable
Kurama

Wir sind momentan 6 aktive Admins wo einer von uns eigentlich immer da ist.

*Features*

Alle 4 Stunden einen Serverrestart 0,4,8,12,16,20 Uhr

Im verlauf der Zeit spawnen auf der Map Missionen die ihr erfüllen könnt, sie sind auf der Map markiert.
Trader Safezones: bedeutet entspanntes Ein- und Verkaufen bei den Tradern ohne Angst zu haben becampt und getötet zu weden!
Indestructible Base: Wutausbrüche auf EURE Basis von anderen Spielern haben keinen Sinn 
Lift and Tow: ihr könnt gefundene Fahrzeuge mit eurem Heli Transportieren oder eben Autos abschleppen.
Custom Map: einige Änderungen an der Map nichts großes
Selfbloodbag: ihr braucht nun nicht jemanden anderes der euch es geben kann, macht es euch selbst 
Take Clothes: ihr könnt die Klamotten von toten Spieler oder Bots aus- und anziehen


Sobald wir einige neue Stammspieler draufhaben und es sich lohnt haben wir in Planung wöchentliche Events zu starten

Wir versuchen die Scripts/Mods immer auf den aktuellsten stand zu halten und Fehler auszumerzen um euch ein entspanntes Spielerlebnis zu gewährleisten.
Sollte ich bzw. wir deine Interesse geweckt haben und du bock hast bei uns zu Spielen stehen dir nur noch die zu einhaltenden Regeln im weg.

*Rules*

Respektiere andere Spieler.
Keine Scripts oder Hacks.
Keine Voicekommunikation im Sidechat.
Wir bevorzugen nur Englisch und Deutsche Sprache im Sidechat.
Keine Werbung und kein gespamme.
Kein Exzessives Basecamping (Basecamping ist erlaubt sollte aber kein Dauerzustand werden).
Kein Exzessives Zerstören von Fahrzeugen anderer Spieler.
Fahrzeuge bei den Händler Parken sollte kein Dauerzustand sein ansonsten werden diese innerhalb 48h entfernt.
Keine Base in High Loot Areas bauen.

*Teamspeak*

85.214.210.73

Gerne könnt ihr auch unser Teamspeak3 nutzen um miteinander zu Spielen oder wenn ihr eventuelle Fragen, Anregungen oder Probleme habt.


Wir freuen uns euch bald im Spiel anzutreffen.
Unser Server ist recht neu und wir sind auf der Suche nach vielen neuen Spielern damit der Server lebt!​


----------



## renren1000 (3. Juni 2014)

Hallo liebe Community,

Über uns:
Wir sind eine Multigaming Community (European-Multigaming-Network). Da wir so gut wie alles spielen ist bei uns jeder willkommen.
Heute wollen wir euch unseren Dayz Epoch Napf Server vorstellen. 
Dazu einige stichpunktartig aufgeschriebene Informationen:


Daten zum Server-Setup:


OS: 	Windows Server 2008 R2
CPU: 	Intel Xeon E5-1660 
HDD:    2 x 256 GB OCZ Vertex 4 SSD Drives (Nur Operating System)
HDD: 	4 x 600 GB Hitachi Ultrastar 15K600 SAS (15.000 RPM) (nur Daten)
RAM: 	64 GB
Uplink: 2 x Gbit / s Ethernet 
Raid:	SI SAS 9201-16i SGL 16-Port Int 6Gb / s SATA + SAS-Controller Riad 

Dies ermöglicht euch High-FPS auf unserem Server, 
ihr könnt im Durchschnitt mit 40-60 FPS rechnen.


Dayz Servereigene Daten:

Server IP: 178.33.218.120:2702
Slots: 40
Epoch Version: 1.0.4.2
Ingame-zeit: 12Uhr - 16Uhr, Day only, No Fog
Restart-zeiten: ca. alle 4 stunden ab 00:00Uhr


Das können wir euch bieten:

- Eigener TS3-Server: ts28.nitrado.net:21550
- Custom Map
- Sector (Server Feature)
  Eine NPC-Base enormen Ausmaßes, eine Gruppe wäre ratsam.
- Airfield City (Server Feature) 
  Extra Loot und was fürs Auge.
- Militäry-Bases (Server Feature) 
  Erleichtert es euch an Waffen und Ausrüstung zu gelangen.
- High FPS-Server
  Wie oben bereits erwähnt, erwarten euch hohe FPS Zahlen.
- Aktive Admins
  Da unser Adminteam aus mehreren aktiven Admins besteht, werdet ihr stets Support erhalten.
- Freundliche Mitspieler
  Unsere jetzige Community besteht aus hilfsbereiten und netten Spielern, aber Achtung es verbergen sich auch Bandits unter ihnen.
- Sprache: Deutsch / Englisch
  Im Sidechat wird generell Englisch bevorzugt, da es von jedem verstanden wird, Deutsch wird jedoch auch toleriert.
  Support wird auch in beiden Sprachen angeboten.
- Debug Monitor
  Ihr könnt jederzeit sehen wieviel Humanity, Blut, Bandit Kills, Zombie Kills, oder FPS ihr aktuell besitzt.
- Event´s
  Das Adminteam wird sich regelmäßig mit dem Thema Event auseinander setzen, und sich für euch etwas unterhaltendes einfallen lassen.
- Servereigene Traderpreise
  Es wurden viele Preise angepasst, um das Spielverhalten zu verändern.
- Eine Vielzahl an Waffen, Fahrzeuge und Hubschrauber
- Inaktive Basen werden regelmäßig gelöscht, um die Performance zu erhöhen.  


Custom Scripts :

- Indestructible-Bases
- No-Decay
- Buildsnapping
- DZM/WAI Misson
  Stets 3 Missionen aktiv.
- Selfblood
- Lift & Tow
- Take Clothes
- Trader Savezone
- Refuel und Repair 
- Anti Backpack (Traderzone)
- Deploy Bike
- Kill Messages
- Fahrstuhl
  ermöglicht es euch Helicopter in der Base zu verstecken.

Unsere Regeln:

1.)  Kein Glitching
2.)  Spam, sowie das Nutzen der Voicefunktion im Side/Gruppenchat ist verboten
3.)  Kein Duping / Ausnutzen von Bugs
4.)  Kein Trader City Camping
5.)  Combatlogging ist verboten
6.)  Rassismus, persönliche Beleidigungen, sowie rassistische/beleidigende Nicks sind verboten
7.)  Hacks sind verboten
8.)  
9.)  Spielt fair und habt Spass
10.) Keine Missachtung
11.) Base-Camping erlaubt (für 60 Minuten!)
12.) Zerstören von verschlossen Fahrzeugen in einer Basis ist nicht erlaubt! (auch keine Reifen )
13.) Only German-English In Side Channel
14.) Keine Gebäude in Militär-und Flugplätzen!
15.) Kein Bauen beim händler (600m)



Infos zur Airfield stadt.

- Wir haben auf einen Flugfeld eine eigene Stadt gebaut.
- An Loot gibt es dort alles was man so am Anfang braucht und könnte gut als PvP gebiet dienen.
- Diese Stadt wurde von uns selber erbaut .
- Bilder gibts später dazu.




Hier noch ein paar Infos von der Npc Insel.

- Die Insel ist kommplet mit Mauern verbaut es gibt nur kleine Bau Fehler wodurch ein eindringen ermöglicht wird.
- Auf der Insel sind viele Gruppen von Npc sowie mehrere Stand Mg´s Fahrzeuge und ein Heli der die Insel aus der Luft überwacht.
- Den Sector haben wir selber gebaut und keinen script auf dem Internet benutzt .
- Hier sind noch ein paar Bilder aus der Luft.


----------



## Sammies (11. Juni 2014)

~~>!!! Die Ruhr-Pott-Zocker stellen sich vor !!!<~~

Da bei uns zur Zeit ein wenig Flaute herrscht dachten wir uns, dass wir doch mal wieder ein wenig die Werbetrommel klingeln lassen um auf uns ein wenig Aufmerksam zu machen.

Zunächst einige Informationen über uns.

Wir sind eine DayZ Community die es schon seit fast 2 Jahren gibt, somit haben wir auch einiges an Erfahrungen was das Spielprinzip oder aber auch Fehler im Spiel anbelangt. Vor allem sind wir ein sehr lustiger Haufen von chaotischen Spielern. =)



Nun einige Informationen zu unserem Server und dessen Scripten.

- Missionen (überarbeitet und ein wenig schwieriger, mit angepassten Waffen und höherer AI Anzahl)
- Vehicle Crafting (Ihr könnt euch Fahrräder, Motorräder aber auch Mozzi's bauen)
- Selfblood
- Take Clothes
- Refuel 
- Repairstations
- Custom Map (ein wenig steht schon auf der Map, einiges ist noch in Bearbeitung)
- angepasstes Händlersystem (Preise grundlegend überarbeitet und auch neue Waffen sind zu haben)

Soweit zu den Scripten, nun noch einiges an Informationen die für euch Interessant sein könnten.

- High Performance Server (Überhaupt keine Server bedingten Lag's oder Desync's)
- 350+ Vehicles
- Bei uns gibt es KEINE Safezone bei den Tradern! Lasst euch nicht abschrecken, es gibt bei uns ein ungeschriebenes Gesetz, dass man Spieler beim Handeln nicht einfach so tötet).
- Aktive Admins (Im Normalfall erreicht Ihr immer einen Admin bei uns zwischen 07:00-24:00 Uhr im TS)
- Faire Admins (Soll heissen, es gibt bei uns nur EINEN Admin mit dem Admin-Script, sozusagen ein "Oberguru" welcher der =R.P.Z=Rix ist. )
- Schnelle Problemlösungen (Sei es das der Server mal abschmiert oder es sonstige Probleme auf dem Server gibt)
- PvP/PvM Spielverhalten (also beides ist vertreten, lustiges zusammenspielen als auch gegenseitiges Killen)
- Events (Zur zeit noch in unregelmäßigen abständen, Beispiele hierfür sind Konvois, Luftkämpfe, Rennen mit unterschiedlichen Fahrzeugen, Schnitzeljagd u.v.m)
- Immer schönes Wetter (mit einer Sichtweite von gut 1000 Metern)


Nun zu den Serverdaten

Teamspeak IP 80.246.63.213:2306 
Homepage: http://www.r-p-z.de

DayZ Epoch Server IP 94.199.242.176:2302



Und für den Rest sonst auch noch der Hinzugefügte Gametracker


Über einen Besuch von euch auf unserem Gameserver, oder aber auch auf unserem Teamspeak würden wir uns sehr freuen, dort könnt ihr sonst auch noch weitere Fragen stellen wenn Ihr welche auf dem Herzen habt.

Liebe Grüße

Das Gesamte =R.P.Z=Team


----------



## Klex1985 (22. August 2014)

Liebe buffed Community,


ich möchte euch auf diesem Wege unseren neuen Server vorstellen: 


*Franken DayZ Overpoch* 


Da es sich um einen neuen Server handelt, sind wir bisher eine kleinere Spielergemeinde und das soll sich zukünftig unbedingt ändern. 
Wer Spaß am PVP hat und sich nicht tausenden von Regeln unterwerfen möchte ist bei uns genau richtig - Der Spielspaß genießt bei uns absolute Priorität!


*Was suchen wir:*

- PVP verrückte und herrlich durchgedrehte DayZler
- Gefährliche Bandits und hilfsbereite Heroes
- Bauwütige Architekten und Baumeister
- Hungrige Jäger und Sammelbegeisterte
- Ai Vernichter
- Größenwahnsinnige
- und ganz wichtig: _Leute mit Humor und Durchhaltevermögen !!!_


*Was können wir euch bieten:*

- Einen neuen und stabilen 40 Slot Server
- Durchgedrehte aber sehr hilfsbereite und aktive Admins
- Tag/Nacht Rhythmus – 6 Std. Restart
- Deploy Bike - außerdem Mozzie und Littlebird
- SelfBB
- Tow / Lift
- Free Refuel /Repair 2 Gold
- Trader Bash für Overwatchwaffen und Fahrzeuge
- SafeZone - Bash/Klen/Stary
- Customized Map
- Missionen und Ai Patrouillen
- Supply Drops and Gems
- Snapping Pro
- Indestructible bases
- Basegod
- NO Plot
- Take Clothes
- Dance around fire
- Events

Für weitere Anregungen und Vorschläge haben wir ein offenes Ohr! Traut euch und besucht unseren Server und schließt euch am besten gleich unserer 
Steam-Gruppe ‚Franken DayZ Overpoch FRNKNDZO‘ an um euch mit einzubringen.

Wir hoffen euch gefällt unser Server und freuen uns darauf euch bei uns begrüßen zu dürfen!

Danke fürs lesen   



*IP: 81.19.208.15

Port: 2360

Settings: -mod=@DayzOverwatch;@DayZ_Epoch*


----------



## Tweety0602 (24. August 2014)

hy leute hier wollen wir euch auch unseren neuen DAYZ EPOCH server nicht vorenthalten 

Forum : http://fightordie.phpbb8.de

Server IP : 5.62.68.44:2302 

Haben jede menge scripts für euch vorhanden und täglich aktive spieler und admins


werde nicht wie jeder andere hier alles auflisten 

1. ist die homepage beigefügt wo infos vorhanden sind

2. überaschen lassen , wird euch sicher gefallen 

und alle newspawner bekommen ein passendes startgear das den einstieg erleichtert

lg


----------



## Ascalari (6. September 2014)

Kann man solchen Server´n eigentlich auch mit der SA joinen?


----------



## Blackburn117 (4. November 2014)

Hallo liebe Community ich möchte hier unseren Dayz Epoch Server vorstellen
                                                                                   
Welche Map? Wir haben bewusst Chernarus gewählt da die Map doch einen relativ hohen Besucherwert hat und auch sehr beliebt ist.
 
Server-IP:46.165.248.223:2502
TS3-IP:tsde1.vilayer.com:9996
 
Was bietet unser Server ?
 
Unser Server bietet folgende Scripte:
 
-NO Plotpole Script
-Deploy Script (Bike,Mozzy,Motorbike)
-Ai-Missionen aller Art (teilweise sehr anspruchsvoll )
-Ai an Military Loot places ,
-Ai-Chopper
-Selfbloodbag
-Faires Gaming
-Snapping Tool Pro
-Tow und Lift Script 
-Infini Antihack
-Serverrestart alle 3h
 
Overwatch Script wird ebenfalls noch eingefügt allerdings sind wir dran es noch umzuschreiben (Overwatch Waffen,Skins)
Natürlich könnt ihr auch eure Ideen/Wünsche an uns äußern
 
Was wünschen wir von den  Spielern?
-Spaß am Spielen 
-Fairness
 
Kein Pay 2 Win ,das heißt es wird kein Donaten geben wo man sich Vorteile erkaufen kann.
 
Wir bieten euch einen freundliche und faire Spielweiße, Spielern die auf der Suche nach einem Server sind ,sind Herzlich Willkommen
Natürlich erhalten die ersten Spieler bzw Clans ein kleines Startgear sofern das gewünscht ist.


----------



## Zeit Zum Kiffen (8. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Server Scripts, Tools, and Plugins
Mod: DayZ Overpoch*

- Indestructible Bases
- Wai Mission System
- Single Currency
- Day/Night System
- Kill Messags
- Antidupe
- Build Snapping Pro
- Build Vectors
- Custom Trader
- More Vehicles
- Custom Start Gear
- SafeZone Script
- Player Map Marker
- Lift & Tow
- Take Clothes
- Super Trader
- Login Intro
- Self Bloodbag
- Tanks
- Evac Heli
- Color Effects
- No Voice in Side Channel
- Loot Events
- Service Point (Refuel, Rearm und Repair)
- Craft a Bike
- Extra Loot
- Extra Vehicles
- View Distance Changer (GPS or Map)
- Random WeedFarm
- Antihack by Infistar

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[SIZE=12pt]*Server Admins:*[/SIZE]
*freak.exe
3steN8igall
Brezengeist*

*[SIZE=12pt]Server Restarts:*[/SIZE]
*OverPoch restarts: 23:00 02:00 05:00 08:00 11:00 14:00 17:00 and 20:00*

*[SIZE=12pt]TeamSpeak 3 Ip:[/SIZE]*
*ts.zeitzumkiffen.de*

[SIZE=12pt]*Homepage:*[/SIZE]
*www.zeitzumkiffen.de*
 ​Sollten fragen bestehen, so Besucht uns auf unserem TeamSpeak 3 Server.

Mfg: freakystyle


----------



## Sammies (4. Januar 2015)

~~>!!! Die Gaming Metal Community stellen sich vor !!!<~~

Da bei uns zur Zeit ein wenig Flaute herrscht dachten wir uns, dass wir doch mal wieder ein wenig die Werbetrommel klingeln lassen um auf uns ein wenig Aufmerksam zu machen.

Zunächst einige Informationen über uns.

Wir sind eine DayZ Community die es schon seit fast 3 Jahren gibt, somit haben wir auch einiges an Erfahrungen was das Spielprinzip oder aber auch Fehler im Spiel anbelangt. Vor allem sind wir ein sehr lustiger Haufen von chaotischen Spielern. =)



Nun einige Informationen zu unserem Server und dessen Scripten.

- Missionen (überarbeitet und ein wenig schwieriger, mit angepassten Waffen und höherer AI Anzahl)
- Vehicle Crafting (Ihr könnt euch Fahrräder, Motorräder aber auch Mozzi's bauen)
- Selfblood
- Take Clothes
- Refuel free
- Repair free
- angepasstes Händlersystem (Preise grundlegend überarbeitet und auch neue Waffen sind zu haben)

Soweit zu den Scripten, nun noch einiges an Informationen die für euch Interessant sein könnten.

- High Performance Server
- 350+ Vehicles
- Aktive Admins (Im Normalfall erreicht Ihr immer einen Admin bei uns zwischen 07:00-24:00 Uhr im TS)
- Faire Admins (Soll heissen, es gibt bei uns nur EINEN Admin mit dem Admin-Script, sozusagen ein "Oberguru" welcher der [GMC]Nightstream ist. )
- Schnelle Problemlösungen (Sei es das der Server mal abschmiert oder es sonstige Probleme auf dem Server gibt)
- PvP/PvM Spielverhalten (also beides ist vertreten, lustiges zusammenspielen als auch gegenseitiges Killen)
- Events (Zur zeit noch in unregelmäßigen abständen, Beispiele hierfür sind Konvois, Luftkämpfe, Rennen mit unterschiedlichen Fahrzeugen, Schnitzeljagd u.v.m)

Nun zu den Serverdaten:

Teamspeak IP: 84.200.204.37:10004
Homepage: Wird zur Zeit Überarbeitet

DayZ Epoch Server IP 85.190.129.207:2302



Und für den Rest sonst auch noch der Hinzugefügte Gametracker


Über einen Besuch von euch auf unserem Gameserver, oder aber auch auf unserem Teamspeak würden wir uns sehr freuen, dort könnt ihr sonst auch noch weitere Fragen stellen wenn Ihr welche auf dem Herzen habt.

Liebe Grüße

Das Gesamte [GMC]Team


----------



## NightCrawler99 (10. Februar 2015)

Guten Tag Community
Mein Name ist Steven und ich bin 20 Jahre Jung.
Gerne möchte ich euch unseren noch sehr Jungen Server vorstellen.
Nähere Infos zum Server, Addons, Mods und sonstigem, findet ihr im nachfolgenden Text.
 
HIGHLIGHT: Gold Coin based Single Currency & Banking System!
&#8226; Jeder Spieler verfügt über ein eigenes Bankkonto, in welchem die Coins gesichert werden.
&#8226; Auf der Map findet ihr viele Banken, wo die Coins entweder bezogen, oder auf das Konto eingezahlt werden.
&#8226; Solltet ihr einmal sterben, hat jeder Spieler die Möglichkeit eure Coins an sich zu nehmen.
&#8226; Ebenfalls besteh die Möglichkeit die Coins auszutauschen/ überweisen.
&#8226; Zombies die durch einen Headshot getötet werden, machen euch um einen Coin reicher
&#8226; Die einzige Währung im Spiel sind COINS demzufolge sind auch alle Preise einheitlich in Coins angegeben!
&#8226; Die "Alte Währung", inkl. Edelsteine, Iron, Silver, Gold Ore können bei den Tradern gegen Coins eingetauscht oder bezogen werden.
Scripte und Infos:
&#8226; Fliegende Festung.
&#8226; NPC Heli.
&#8226; Stand MG.
&#8226; Random Loot-Boxen.
&#8226; Armored Vehicles.
&#8226; Npc's auch ausserhalb der Mauern.
&#8226; NPC's mit Custom skin.
&#8226; Donator Loadout.
Weitere Infos und Scripte:
&#8226; Snap Build Pro ( Basebuild Deluxe )
&#8226; Build Vectors ( Dreht alle eure Wände, Böden etc. in jede beliebige Richtung )
&#8226; Fast Trading
&#8226; Safe TraderZone ( ohne Zombies )
&#8226; Walk amongst the dead.
&#8226; ViewDistance Kann vom Spieler definiert werden.
&#8226; Tow and Lift für ungelockte Fahrzeuge
&#8226; Alle Overpoch und Epoch "Items/ Fahrzeuge/ Boote" bei den Tradern erhältlich.
&#8226; WICKED AI Missions ( u.a. mit Hero Bandit Missionen, Minen und Raketenwerfer )
&#8226; Custom Loot ( Overpoch/ Epoch).
&#8226; Take Clothes.
&#8226; Special Clothing ( beinahe alle Arma Skins integriert ).
&#8226; Deploy Bike, Moped und Mozie und noch mehr&#8230;
&#8226; Custom Player HUD ( u.a. mit Coins Anzeige ).
&#8226; Self BB.
&#8226; und noch mehr
Anregungen für weitere Scripte, Missionen oder sonstigem werden gerne entgegen genommen und umgesetzt.
Allgemeine INFOS:
Alle 4 Stunden Restart ( 12,16,20,24,4,8 )
PVP ist erwünscht!
High FPS.
Was wir sonst noch zu bieten haben:
&#8226; Reife, aktive Admins
&#8226; Eine noch wachsende Community, die sehr guten Umgang hat und hilfsbereit ist.
&#8226; Unsere Website ( welche auf dem aktuellsten Stand ist und Spieler z.B. über Serverupdates, Events etc. informiert ).
&#8226; Ebenso bieten wir Spielern die Möglichkeit bei uns im TS ein Channel einzurichten.
Unsere Server IP: 46.4.58.205 PORT: 2502
Unser Teamspeak: tsde2.vilayer.com:10001
Unsere Website: www.gmc-community.com
Additional Launch Parameters ( Dayz Launcher):
-mod=@DayzOverwatch;@DayZ_Epoch
Für weitere Fragen stehen wir natürlich gerne zur Verfügung.
Schreibt dazu einfach mich NightCrawler_99 oder Philipp via TS oder Website an.


----------



## Cheapshot (29. März 2015)

*Hallo liebe Community,*
Ich möchte euch gerne unseren neuen *DayZ Overpoch Chernarus* Server vostellen
 
*Server Info:*
   Name: AT111 |OVERPOCH Chernarus
 
- 32 Slot Server (bei Bedarf wird ausgebaut)
- 500+ Vehicles
- Faire u. Aktive Admins
- Ihr wollt ein spezielles Script oder Änderung an zb Waffenpreisen
  dann teilt es uns einfach mit
 
*Scripts:*
- Indestructible Bases
- Single Currency + banking
- Kill Messags
- Antidupe
- Build Snapping Pro
- Custom Traders + Traderzones (teilweise noch in Arbeit)
- More Vehicles
- Custom Start Gear
- SafeZone Script
- Self Bloodbag
- Service Point (Refuel, Rearm und Repair)
- View Distance Changer
- Login Credits
- Deploy Script (Bike,Mozzy,Motorbike)
- Alle Overpoch und Epoch "Items/ Fahrzeuge/ Boote" bei den Tradern erhältlich
- Custom Player HUD ( u.a. mit Coins Anzeige )
- Anti Backpack stealing (Traderzone)
- Elevator 
- 24/7 Day
- High Loot
- Suicide auch im Wasser
- Fast Travel Script (um schnell von der Küste ins Landesinnere zu kommen - bekannt vom UK111 Server)
- Pearl Fishing (raus aufs Meer und Perlen Angeln und diese dann zu Geld machen)
- Oil Rig (wer schon immer mal ins Öl Geschäft einsteigen wollte hier ist deine Chance)
- Weed Farm (und die Polizei hat nicht mal was dagegen)
- Employment Agency (hol dir einfach einen gut bezahlten Job)
- SideMissions Leicht+Schwer
- extrem angepasste Map mit versteckter Goldmine und Airfiled wird stetig weiter ausgebaut
 
*Regeln:*
- Kein Spam
- Keine Hacks/Tools
- Kein brabbeln im SideChat
- Keine Beleidigungen
- Kein Hardcore Flaming
 
Den GameServer könnt ihr im DayZ Commander unter folgender IP finden :
              *5.62.97.120:2302* möglicherweise auch mit port 2301
 
In den ersten 2 Wochen gibts für jeden neuen Spieler eine Lockbox Gratis!
 
https://www.dropbox.com/sc/rskangtxf4h7yn9/AABelaRmZsDp7vB1_jMNGKH_a
 
Homepage+Teamspeak sind in Arbeit


----------



## B0WS3R (12. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
*Guten Tag liebe DayZ Overpoch Community.*
 
Wir möchten euch heute unseren neuen *DayZ Overpoch Server* vorstellen. Bei uns läuft aktuell nur die *Karte NAPF*. Jedoch bietet diese, so zumindest unsere Meinung, eine Vielzahl von Möglichkeiten für das Überleben in DayZ. Aber kommen wir doch erst einmal zu den Features von unserem Server.
 
*Auf dem Server sind folgende Scripts **implementiert**:*
Deploy Bike
AI & NonAI Missionen
Plot4Life
Doormanagement

Plotmanagement
Groupmanagement
Snap Building
Vector Building
Halo Spawn
Halo Jump
Flugzeuge des Typs "AN-2" an jedem Airfield
Custom Map
Custom Traders
Custom GUI
+350 Vehicles
Außerdem haben wir verschiedene *Sicherheitsfeatures* wie zum Beispiel ein *Antihack-System*, *Datenbank Backups* und zu dem noch *Backups von dem Kompletten Server*.
Als nächstes möchten wir euch ein paar *Bilder der custom Map* zeigen.
 
Bild 1  ( Milan Base )
 
Bild 2 ( Milan Labyrinth )
 
Bild 3 ( South-West Airfield )
 
Bild 4 ( South Trader City )
 
Bild 5 ( Custom Gem Trader ) 
 
Bild 6 ( Custom Trader )
 
 
 
Weiterhin bieten wir einen *Teamspeak* mit aktiven Admins die jederzeit auf den Server kommen können um zu helfen und die Möglichkeit sich auf dem Teamspeak *eigene passwortgeschützte Channel* zu erstellen. Außerdem gibt es von uns noch eine *Website* mit Shoutbox, Forum und vielen anderen Spielern.
Weiter Informationen zu dem Teamspeak und der Website folgen weiter unten.
 
*Aber was ist denn eigentlich Evil-Gaming ?*
Evil-Gaming ist eine *Multi-Gaming-Community*. Bei uns ist so ziemlich jedes Spiel vorhanden. Größten Teils sind in der Community Counterstrike Global Offensive Spieler und League of Legends Spieler. Bei uns ist jeder Spieler willkommen und ihr könnt gerne vorbeischauen.
 
*Was für Regeln gibt es denn?*
Eine komplette Liste von Regeln könnt ihr auf unserer *Homepage* finden oder ihr schaut einfach mal *Ingame mit !help* nach. Wir versuche die Liste von Regeln so gering wie nur möglich zu halten, jedoch ist es ohne Regeln einfach nicht möglich vernünftig zu spielen.
 
*Was für Mods benötige ich?*
Zum einen wird der Epoch Mod ( Version 1.0.5.1 ) benötigt und der Overwatch Mod ( Version 0.2.5 ).
*Als Launch Parameter einfach folgendes eingeben:* -mod=@DayZOverwatch;@DayZ_Epoch
 
Wenn ihr also immer noch Interesse an unseren Server habt, dann folgen hier nun die* wichtigsten Informationen *die ihr Benötigt.
 
*Homepage:* www.evil-gaming.eu
*Teamspeak:* ts.3vil.de
*Server-IP:* 91.121.230.251 *Port:* 2302
 
 
Wir hoffen das ihr unserem Server eine Chance geben werdet. 
 
Mit Freundlichen Grüßen,
Evil-Gaming.eu Team.


----------



## DerTino82 (13. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo Liebe Community,

 

hiermit möchte ich euch unseren Overpoch Chernarus Server einmal vorstellen. Diesen haben wir mit einer Vielzahl an Skripten versehen, um einem maximalen Spielespaß zu ermöglichen. Im folgenden Liste ich euch einmal ein paar der Skripte auf, welche Ihr auf unserem Server vorfinden werdet:

 

- Group Management
- Plot / Door Management
- AI / NON-AI Missionen
- Customized Chernarus Map
- Weed Farm
- Drug Dealer
- Umgebungsscan mit GPS (zeigt in einer bestimmten Range Anzahl Spieler, Fahrzeuge und Zombies an)
- Coin / Banking System
- Geldautomaten
- Map Marker (zeigt eure Position und die eurer Gruppenmitglieder auf der Karte an)
- Snap Build- Animated Heli Crash
- Deploy Vehicles (Bike, Mozzie, Little Bird)
- Spawn Selection
- Custom GUI
- Service Points
- Tow / Lift
- Suicide
- Take Clothes
- AI City Kabanino
- Evac Chopper
- Service Points
- uvm....
 
Der Server Restartet *alle drei Stunden*. Die genauen Regeln und vieles mehr, könnt Ihr in unserem Forum www.fxe-gaming.de nachlesen. Zum Spiel benötigt Ihr die Parameter "*-mod=@DayZOverwatch;@DayZ_Epoch*". 
Die *Server IP* lautet: 62.210.48.63 *Port:* 2302
 
Das gesamte FXE-Rudel freut sich auf euren besuch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katlenn (23. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

 

es gibt einen super Server in Arma 3 Epoch, den ich euch nun vorstellen möchte. Der Server heißt Ballerbude und nun keine Angst, es hört sich schlimmer an als es ist 

 

Servername: REAPER GAMING/HMG/Many Missions/instructible Base

 

Serverip: 85.25.213.181

Port:        2402

 

Ihr habt zwei Möglichkeiten unseren Server zu betreten. Entweder Ihr geht unten rechts übern den Button „Eingabe“ und gebt die Adresse und den Port ein oder Ihr benutzt auf der linken Seite in der Mitte den Filter. Dort gebt Ihr im Feld „Host“ einfach Ballerbude ein. 

 

Nun ein paar Infos zu unserer Server:

 

- Teamspeak 3 ist vorhanden, damit ihr euch frei unterhalten könnt

- Ein erfahrenes, unabhängiges Adminteam ist vorhanden, dass schon seit Arma 2 zusammenarbeitet

 

- Eine PVP-Arena ist vorhanden mit eigenem Parcour, damit man auch als Gruppe gegen andere Gruppen antreten kann. Dabei ist ein Port vom Central direkt zur PVP-Arena und Bambischutz (nicht unbegrenzt).

- Random Ki´s sind in Städten und auch bewaffnete oder unbewaffnete Konvois, damit die Herausforderung ein wenig höher wird und das farmen der Orte interessanter wird. 

- Keine Nacht - Nur Tag, damit die Ki´s auch als Bambi gleich gesehen werden. Trotzdem kommt die Verhüllte gestalt und es gibt auch 2 Arten von Zombis

- Bewaffnete Fahrzeuge für alle Spieler, die an der Tankstelle getankt, aufmunitioniert und auch repariert werden können.

- Missionen in verschiedenen Stufen und Loot

- DLC - und Epoch- Standart- Waffen vorhanden

- Neuer Traider, der Black Market/New Traider System,  bei dem Fahrzeuge bis restart gemietet werden können. 

- Auf der kopletten Karte ist PVP erlaubt. Ausgenommen sind Baseraids. Schön ist es, dass die Basen, die ihr mit absprache der Admins baut, auch teils unzerstörbar sind.

 

 

Das sind nur einige unserer Vorzüge! Kommt und Besucht uns und ich mache mit euch einen Rundgang


----------



## xTeks (24. Mai 2015)

[GER/ENG]Colony Epoch - Vorstellung​

Was wir bieten​
Teamspeak 3 Server​Eigene Musikbots/center]
Eigenen Team/Clan Channel für euch​Support Channel​Komplett freie Channeleinrichtung auf Wunsch​Fast dauerhaften Support​
Eine Community mit mehreren Spielern​Verschiedene und abwechslungsreiche Events für die Spieler​Eine editierte Map mit z.B. Military Zones für die Freshspawns an der Küste entlang uvm.​
DayZ Epoch Server mit Coinssystem. Euch bleibt die Währung überlassen!​Zahlreiche Features​Wachsende Community​Gute Serverperformance​


Serverinhalte​
Startgear, welches euch den Start erleichtert​Random Halo Spawn​Deploy Bike/Deploy Mozzie/Deploy Littlebird per Toolbox​Goldsystem aus Overpoch, ihr könnt selbst entscheiden, ihr Barren oder Münzen nutzen möchtet​Selfbloodbag mit geringer Infektionsrate​Custom Missions, welche immer zahlreich und mit Abwechslung spawnen​Bots spawnen in der Nähe von euch, ihr werdet per Radio gewarnt. Je nach Ort sind die Bots stärker und besser bewaffnet​Geringerer Loot, damit das Spiel mehr auf PvP bzw. Missions ausgelegt ist​Snap Building, damit auch alles perfekt beim Bau wird​Safezones bei allen Tradern​Selbstmordbefehl, falls ihr keinen anderen Ausweg mehr seht​Eigen angepasste Fahrzeugtrader für eine menge Spaß​Tow & Lift​Ihr könnt an jeder beliebigen Mission eurer Humanity senken oder erhöhen​Zusammenarbeit mit der Community. Ihr entscheidet mit, was auf dem Server eingeführt oder geändert werden soll​Aktive Admins​



Server-Regeln​
Kein cheaten oder hacken​Kein scripting​Kein Bug using​Kein Basegriefing​Kein glitchen​Kein duping​Kein Kamikaze auf Fahrzeuge,Basen oder Spieler​Kein Gear von Cheatern/Hackern annehmen​Kein Combat logging​Kein blockieren von Basen, Tradern und anderen Sachen mit Fahrzeugen oder anderen Materialen​Respektiert die anderen Spieler​Folgt den Adminanweisungen​Nur Englisch oder Deutsch im Sidechat​Keine Sprache im Sidechat​




Trader-Regeln​
Kein Tradercamping​Kein Diebstahl in der Safezone​Kein Diebstahl von Sachen aus Fahrzeugen etc.​Keine Spieler die ohnmächtig sind aus der Safezone ziehen​Keine Mutwillige Zerstörung​Keine Spieler aus der Safezone schieben​Kein blockieren des Vehicle-Spawn​Fahrzeuge werden nach dem Restart aus den Safezones gelöscht​



Wäre nett​
Etwas Roleplay​Habt Spaß​Wir hoffen auf ein Wiedersehen​

Server IP: 85.131.150.230:2302​[GER/ENG]Colony Epoch​ ​ ​ ​


----------



## SumSuS (12. Juni 2015)

[GER] Entzugsklinik-Life - Altis - MOD-Server - Servervorstellung


Ihr sucht einen Server der euch mehr als nur Altis bietet?
Einen Server der auf die Community eingeht und Wünsche berücksichtigt?

Dann seit ihr bei uns genau Richtig.
Momentan spielen wir noch auf Altis, aber eine eigene Map ist bereits im bau.
Durch unser Mod-Pack bieten wir euch neue Fahrzeuge wie Bugatti, Mini-Cooper, Ford Taurus etc., neue LKWs wie den URAL und den GAZ, neue Flugzeuge wie die T-6 Texan und neue Helikopter wie z.B. die Bell 412.

Unser Developer-Team ist ständig daran neue Features einzubauen und zu erweitern. Daher können wir euch bereits folgendes bieten:

- Selbst gestaltet Map
- Autohaus mit vielen neuen Fahrzeugen und LKWs
- Neue Flugzeuge und Helikopter
- Radioaktiv verseuchtes Gebiet inkl. Uranmine im Umkreis von ca. 7km um Kavala
- Neue Hauptstadt Sofia
- Task-Force-Radio und TS-Pflicht für ein bessere Spielerlebnis
- Gängige Jobs wie Kupfer, Diamanten, Heroin, Uran, etc...
- Jagdgebiet und Schildkröten
- Neue Jobs wie Schnaps und Diesel
- Anwaltskanzlei für Gerichtsverhandlungen etc.
- Selbst gestaltet Arena mit Rennstrecke
- Neue Kleidung und Waffen
- Aktive Admins, Cops, Medic, ADAC
- Events mit tollen Gewinnen
- T-Inventar und I-Inventar von Fahrzeugen wird gespeichert, sobald man sie einparkt

Was uns auszeichnet:
- Schnelle und aktive Supporter die euch bei allem Helfen
- Regelmässige Community-Besprechungen um Ideen, Wünsche und Anregungen zu prüfen und zu verwirklichen
- Regelmässige Bugfixes, Neuerungen und Anpassungen durch unsere Scripter und Maper
- Homepage, Forum, Wiki mit vielen Infos und Themen (teilweise noch im Aufbau)

Was in Zukunft geplant ist:
- Neue Selbstgestaltete Map
- Aktualisierung des MOD-Packs für neue Features
- Neue Jobs, Items, Features etc ...


Wir haben euer Interesse Geweckt und ihr wollt uns helfen zu wachsen?
Ihr wollt im Roleplay aktiv unsere Servergeschichte mitschreiben?

Dann freuen wir uns auf euren Besuch:
HP: Entzugsklinik-Gaming.de
TS: 146.0.32.117
MOD-Pack: den aktuellen Download-Link findet ihr in unserem TS (Channel: Informationen & Download)

Wir freuen uns auf euch 
Eure Sumsi


----------



## xakikochanx (3. Juli 2015)

Selection Z - DAYZ| Overpoch|Chernarus|Gold Coins etc. 

*|Hi an alle, die einen interessanten, niegelnagelneuen DayZ-Server mit frischer Datenbank und aktiven Admins suchen:

 Wir sind eine Deutsch-Englische Community! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Server Trailer:




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=Mr0prTU_Y2M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Für mehr Informationen besucht bitte unsere Homepage:
http://selectionz.enjin.com/

Server:
IP 84.200.28.43:23526

Launching Parameter (Dayz Commander):
-mod=@DayzOverwatch;@dayz_epoch


Wir haben viele interessante Addons, die DayZ noch spannender machen!

Addons:*
Map: Chernarus


Single Coin with Bank system
Advanced trading/ fast trading
ESS-spawn (select your spawn point + halo spawn + select class)
Plot pole management (50m)
Plot buff Zombie Free Bases;
Plot poles do not despawn (only if you forget to maintain)
Door manager (eye scan)
Safe manager Player who are added to a plot pole are able to open all Safes in their plot pole area without typing in a code!
Deploy bike and mozzie
DZGM - DayZ Group Management (shows name of team mates on map)
God mode for locked cars in plot areas
Indestructible base parts
Hemp farms
Suicide with animation
Snap Building Pro & Build vectors
Bank robbery (once per restart)
No kill messages
No Nameplates
No weight limit
Color effects
Wind effect
AI mission system & AI Cities
Custom traderzones
Self bloodbag
Flip vehicle
Take clothes
better tow vehicle script & heli lift option!
Service points at fuelpumps (refule/repair/rearm vehicles)
and more…

WIllkommens-Present bis zum 4.August!


----------



## marcel45024444 (12. Juli 2015)

Suchen Aktive Spieler Drachengarde/PVP-PVE/DE-ENG/Coins/Banks/Atombomb/more scripts (müsste direkt kommen wenn man Drachen eingibt  )
Hey dayz Community,
ihr Spielt gerne DayZ Epoch und habt Freude an vielen hilfreichen und lustigen Scripts?
Dann seid ihr genau richtig bei unserem Server!

 

Wenn ihr nicht auf den Server kommt und habt Porblem!Einfach mal in den TS kommen es gibt Supporter

DayZ Commander: Drachengarde/PVP-PVE/DE-ENG/Coins/Banks/Atombomb/more scripts (müsste direkt kommen wenn man Drachen eingibt  )
IP:31.214.134.114:2302
Team-Speak:78.143.39.168:15650
HP: http://drachen-community.jimdo.com/

Wir bieten:

-Start Gear
-Tag/Nacht

-Auctions House in Arbeit
-Nightlight in der Stadt
-Eyescan
-abbauen von Motorteilen
-Spawnselection
-Radio
-Toggle Snap Pro Vector
-Masterkey in Arbeit
-Events
-Erdbeben alle 60 Minuten Gebäude werden dabei nicht beschädigt
-ActionMenue
-DeployMenue (Deploy Fahrrad)
-Lift and Tow

-CCTV
-AI Missions
-Hero Missions
-Spezial Missions AREA51 Dead

-Restart 4st und angekündet

Wir freuen uns auf aktive Spieler 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HcoRcmmMh10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=apTBiu6TVTA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## marcel45024444 (24. Juli 2015)

Gruppe/Clan stellen wir kostenlos TS3 zu Verfügung.

Ein Gebäude eben so.

Bei Problemen/ wenn ihr nicht auf den Server kommt einfach in den TS kommen wir helfen.

Batteleye hat ein Updatet gemacht müsst ihr dann auch machen.

 

[h1]'------------------------------Allgemeine Informationen------------------------------'[/h1]

Die Homepage : drachen-community.jimdo.com

Teamspeak : 78.143.39.168:15650

 *(Den " * " mit einem " . " ersetzen)*

Wir sind ein Dayz Epoch Server der Nette und Aktive Spieler sucht.
Wir organisieren  Events die jederseits inviduell sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Für die Leute die Interesse haben und mal vorbei schauen möchten, können auf dem Ts vorbeischauen und sich da vorstellen wen sie sich vorstellen möchten.

'------------------------------Die Server------------------------------'

Ts: 78.143.39.168:15650

Server: 31.214.134.114:2302

*Alle anderen IP's bekommt ihr nach Anfrage im Ts.*

'------------------------------Die Ts Regeln------------------------------'

1.Sorgt für eine *gute Mikrofonstellung*.

2.*Keine* _Links_ oder _IP's_ posten.

3.Das Abspielen von Musik, Soundeffekte oder das Nutzen von stimmen verändernder Software ist nicht gestattet sofern nicht jeder einverstanden ist.

4.Kein Handel. Keine Nicknames wie TeamSpeakUser : "leck mich", "*böser Mensch*" etc. Es wird ein freundlicher und sittlicher Umgang vorausgesetzt.

5.*Keine Beleidigungen.*

6.*Kein Flamen.*

7.*Tonaufnahmen ist verboten.*

8.*Keinen anderen User zuspammen oder belästigen.*

9.*Nicht betteln nach Admin.*

10.*Hacker und Cheater werden Permanent entfernt.*

11.Das Verändern eurer IP ist verboten.

12.Das Missbrauchen der Beschwerdefunktion ist verboten.

13.Die Räume sind Public niemand wird aus einem Channel Gebeten oder gar geworfen./außer er stört und ist nicht erwünscht auf guten gründen

14.*Jeder wird Respektvoll Behandelt egal wie alt oder jung er ist.*

15.*Respektiert die Admins und die anderen.*


                                                       [SIZE=24pt]ᏕᏋᏒᏉᏋᏒ [/SIZE]

Server : http://www.gametracker.com/server_info/31.214.134.114:2302/

Was kann und was gibt es alles?

Unsere Server hat 42/Slot, Teamspeak3.
Die Map ist Cherna und wurde sehr verändert, die FPS liegt im Durschnitt bei 30-40 auch hörer, es kommt auch auf den Rechner an den man hat.
Was gibt es alles auf dem Server?

-Tag/Nacht (auf Wunsch wird es auch geändert)
-Groupmanagment -Banken/Coins
-Nightlight in der Stadt
-Eyescan
-Ab-bauen von Motorteilen
-Spawnselection
-Radio
-Toggle Snap Pro Vector
-Events
-ActionMenue
-DeployMenue (Deploy Fahrrad)
-Lift and Tow
-Advanced Traiding
-AI Missions
-Hero Missions
-Mission Area 52
- Road Patrol
-Evelator
-CCTV
-Doormanager
-Erbeben
- VIELES MEHR !!

Zudem Admins und Scripter die allen wünschen best möglichst nachgehen ung TÄGLICH FÜR DEN SERVER DA SIND UND AN IM ARBEITEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[sharedmedia=core:attachments:13884]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:13884]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:13883]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:13883]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:13880]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:13880]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:13880]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:13883]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:13881]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:13881]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:13881]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:13881]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:13881]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:13880]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:13880]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:13880]


----------



## xakikochanx (24. Juli 2015)

*SERVER TRAILER:*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mr0prTU_Y2M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



***DayZ Server "Selection Z"***
Deutsch-Englische Community!

*IP: 84.200.28.43:23526*

Launching Parameter (Dayz Commander):
-mod=@DayzOverwatch;@dayz_epoch


Mehr infos:* www.selectionZ.enjin.com*

online seit Anfang Juli 2015.

*Addons:*
__________________
Map: Chernarus

Single Coin with Bank system
Advanced trading/ fast trading
ESS-spawn (select your spawn point + halo spawn + select class)
Plot pole management (50m)
Plot buff Zombie Free Bases;
Plot poles do not despawn (only if you forget to maintain)
Door manager (eye scan)
Safe manager Player who are added to a plot pole are able to open all Safes in their plot pole area without typing in a code!
Deploy bike and mozzie
DZGM - DayZ Group Management (shows name of team mates on map)
God mode for locked cars in plot areas
Indestructible base parts
Hemp farms
Suicide with animation
Snap Building Pro & Build vectors
Bank robbery (once per restart)
No kill messages
No Nameplates
No weight limit
Color effects
Wind effect
AI mission system & AI Cities
Custom traderzones
Self bloodbag
Flip vehicle
Take clothes
better tow vehicle script & heli lift option!
Service points at fuelpumps (refule/repair/rearm vehicles)
und mehr…

Willkommens-Paket (mit Baumaterialien) bis zum 4.8.
More info: www.selectionZ.enjin.com


----------



## Schattenkrieger89 (12. August 2015)

Hallo liebe Community!

History
Die Pixelkiller [pXk] starteten schon im Jahr 2014 mit einem eigenen Arma 2 DayZ Server mit der Map Panthera. Dieser Server wurde sogar Platz 1 in Deutschland mit der Map Panthera gelistet. Der Zufluss den wir verzeichneten war nicht zu verachten. Leider mussten  wir aus organisatorischen Gründen den Server März 2015 schweren Herzen schließen.
Nach 4 Monaten der Pause und Erholung, beschlossen die Admins Flow0815 und Schattenkrieger noch einmal durchzustarten und so gründeten sie den Arma 3 Epoch Mod Server von Pixelkiller.
Seit 3 Wochen besteht dieser Server und mit ständig wachsener Community sind wir bis Dato schon Platz 117 bei Gametracker gelistet und werden alles dran setzen diesen Server an die Spritze zu Befördern.
( Natürlich mit der Unterstützung von euch allen!!!! )

Was wir bieten:
High Performance.
Aktive Admins.
Nette Community.

Was wir suchen:
Spieler.
Mod/Admins. ( Jeder der Regelmäßig auf dem Server zu finden ist und über genügend Geistlicher / Körperlicher Reife vorweisen kann hat die Chance Admin zu werden. )

Grundsätzliches/Regelwerk ( WICHTIG! )

1.Das Bauen in der Nähe von Military Einrichtungen und Tradern ist nicht erlaubt. 300 Meter um solche Einrichtungen darf nicht gebaut werden.
2.In High Loot Bereichen darf nicht gebaut werden. Kleine Häuser sind okay.
3.Beim Trader darf nicht geschossen werden. Das Töten von Spielern beim Trader ist verboten.
4.Stehlen beim Trader oder zerstören von Fahrzeugen/Objekten ist nicht erlaubt.
5.Glitchen, Hacken und Bugusing ist verboten.
6.Wir erlauben keine squad.xml Dateien. Diese müssen entfernt werden.
7.Basen anderer Spieler dürfen erst geraidet werden, wenn man selbst eine Base gebaut hat.


Wenn ihr euch den Server mal angucken wollt:
Ip: Omega.pixelkiller.de ( Epoch Mod muss Installiert sein )
Webseite: www.pixelkiller.de
Teamspeak IP: ts.pixelkiller.de
Map: Altis


Da wir unsere Features ständig erweitern, hier nur einige davon:
Earplugs 
Bei Benutzung von Fahrzeugen wird die Lautstärke des Spieles automatisch reduziert und beim aussteigen wieder angehoben. Das gleiche geht auch Außerhalb eines Fahrzeuges.
HUD
Wir benutzen ein anpassbares Head Up Display damit ihr die wichtigsten Werte immer ohne Debug Monitor sehen könnt.
Cinderbasen sind unzerstörbar
Alles was aus Cinder gebaut wird (auch die Garagentore) sowie Holzböden sind unzerstörbar.
Spawnselection
Spawnpunkte können ausgewählt werden und ob man am Boden Spawnt oder mit einem Fallschirm im Himmel.
Lootspawn
Wir haben ein zusätzliches Loot System installiert. Loot spawnt nicht nur in den Möbeln, sondern auch am Boden. Unser Lootspawn ist relativ hoch eingestellt.
Missionen
Auf unserem Server gibt es Missionen mit Bots. Diese müssen eingenommen werden, damit man den Loot bergen kann.
Patrolien
Random sind AI Patrolien unterwegs ( Diese sind besonders gekennzeichnet ) um Herausforderungen zu liefern.
Halo Jump
Der Copilot kann ab einer bestimmten Höhe mit dem Fallschirm abspringen.
Black Market
Es gibt einige Black Market Trader. Bei diesen kann man Fahrzeuge, Helis, Waffen, etc. kaufen. Das Besondere ist: Man kann Fahrzeuge zum halben Preis mieten. Diese verschwinden beim Restart. Natürlich können die Fahrzeuge auch ganz normal gekauft werden und diese sind nach dem Restart noch vorhanden.
Zusätzliches Crafting
Auf unserem Server kann man mehr Objekte craften als auf Vanilla Servern.
Rearm & Refuel
Fahrzeuge können an Tankstellen repariert und aufmunitioniert werden.
Death Tax
Wenn man stirbt werden keine 100 sondern nur 10 Krypto abgezogen.
Heli Crash Site
Nach jedem Restart werden Random 2 Heli Crash Sites verteilt und dort kann man viele Waffen oder auch Gold finden.
Restart und Tageszeit
Restart alle 4 Stunden.
Im Normalfall ist es Tag auf dem Server. über " /vote night " kann man dieses auch ändern.


Wir vom Admin-Team geben durchweg unser Bestes und gehen so gut es geht auf Wünsche und Anregungen ein.


----------



## GER_Dominik165 (21. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

nun stellen wir mal unseren (Neuen-Server) mal vor.

Natural Born Killers sucht weitere Aktive Spieler für ein gemeinsames Spielen.

Ihr findet uns auf Gametracker unter: http://www.gametrack...4.134.114:2302/
Zur Zeit sind aktiv ca 35 Spieler (nicht gleichzeitig)

Bei Problem einfach in den TS kommen ein Admin ist immer online

DayZ Luncher:Natural/Born/Killers/PVP/DE-EN/Coins/Banks/mores/Scripts
IP: 31.214.134.114:2302
Team-Speak:78.143.39.168:15650
HP: http://drachen-community.jimdo.com/
http://s14.photobuck...a/NBK2.jpg.html

Was kann und was gibt es alles?

Unsere Server hat 42/Slot, Teamspeak3.
Die Map ist Cherno und wurde sehr verändert, die FPS liegt im Durschnitt bei 30-40 auch hörer, es kommt auch auf den Rechner an den man hat.
Was gibt es alles auf dem Server?

-Tag/Nacht (auf Wunsch wird es auch geändert)
-Groupmanagment -Banken/Coins
-Nightlight in der Stadt
-Eyescan
-Ab-bauen von Motorteilen
-Spawnselection
-Radio
-Toggle Snap Pro Vector
-Events
-ActionMenue
-DeployMenue (Deploy Mottorad)
-Lift and Tow
-Advanced Traiding
-AI Missions
-Hero Missions
-Mission Area 52
- Road Patrol
-Evelator
-CCTV
-Doormanager



Alle User sind nett und helfen gerne.
Die Admin stehen jeder Zeit für fragen zur verfügung. Zur Zeit ist immer ein Admin 12 Uhr Online das wird nach den Ferien wieder anders sein. Das Durschnitts alter liegt bei 30

Freitag-Samstag-Sonntags wird dann immer vorher besprochen welcher Tag findet ein Admin Event statt.
Restart findet alle 4Std statt 8-12-16-20-24 Uhr. Restart wird immer 10min vorher Angezeigt.

Jeder Aktive Spieler/User kann jeder zeit verbessungsvorschläge machen, oder Neuheiten mitteilen die er gut oder schlecht findet, wird sind da sehr offen.

Das verhalten: Es wird kein Fluchen -Beleidigungen geduldet.Wir erwarten Respektvolles verhalten der Mitspieler.


Wir freuen uns auf jeden Spieler

Lieben Gruß


----------



## Sniperguru (19. Oktober 2015)

CCD Retro DayZ Epoch


Die Mischung aus der alten DayZ Mod Alpha und Epoch

Server Infos

Server #1 IP: 37.10.96.136:2302
Slots: 42
Serveralter: 2 Monate
Aktivität: http://www.gametracker.com/server_info/37.10.96.136:2300/

Es wird immer am Server gearbeitet und auch Vorschläge der Community gerne angenommen. 
Hier die aktuellen Features und Scripts:

Group Management
Vector Building
Anti Zombie Pole
Refuel / Repair / Rearm
indestructible Bases
Safe Traders
Lift and Tow
WAI Missionen
Traderpreise angepasst
Old DayZ Mod Custom Map
Fast Trade
Fast Build
Snap Building Pro
Day / Night Cycle
Flip Vehicle
Self Bloodbag
Old DayZ Crash Sites System contains AS50,M107,L85AWS,M136
Deploy Bike
Sichtweite Einstellbar
Take Clothes
AI Patrol
Humanity Skin System
and more....

Spezial

+ Ein funktionierendes und überarbeitetes Cleanup-/Maintainsystem sorgt für dynamischen Spielspaß und eine stets aufgeräumte Datenbank

Wir freuen uns auf euer joinen, bei fragen könnt ihr euch gerne bei mir im ts melden: ts ip: 84.201.11.142:10011...
*************************************************************************
Als kleiner anreiz und als willkommensgeschenk, die ersten 10 spieler/clans denen es bei uns 
gefällt und die bleiben möchten, erhalten eine große building box!!!                                  
*************************************************************************



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DayZimKopf (25. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
Ich möchte euch meinen neuen Server vorstellen : DayZimKopf Dayz Epoch! Ich habe knapp zwei Monate mit Modifikationen und Tools verbracht und bin stolz nun endlich das besondere Ergebnis zeigen zu können! 

85.14.225.236:2302

Mods auf DayZimKopf:

- Plotpole for life

- Plotmanagment 

- AI Systems WAI &  Wicked AI & Patrols

- Bus Route with AI from Cherno to Elektro 

- Deploy and Pack mozzie/bike

- Self Bloodbag 

- Weapon Mods (Silencer/TWS) at right click 

- Admin Contact 

- New Custom cities

- Custom Spawn selection with Halo/Ground 

- Custom Class System 

- Air support drops 

- Extended action menu 

- Full day / night cycle 

- custom debug monitor 

- Snap Building Pro

- suicide

- Lift / Tow

- Fastrope 

- Supply drops 

- alchemy 

- trade from vehicle 

- Blood regeneration 

- weed fields and trader 

- Doormanagement 

- Heli / Boat Patrols 

- Zombie Horde from Cherno to Stary 

- Paint vehicle 

- Communication Script 

- Plot for Life

- flip vehicle

- Evac Chopper 


.. Und noch viele mehr! 

Jede Woche werden Events veranstaltet!  Jeder die Möglichkeit ein building supply Starter Paket anzufordern! Ganz einfach: Wenn ein Admin online ist in den side schreiben : supply pls 

Hier die Server IP:
85.14.225.236:2302

Webseite: 
http://DayZimKopf.de

Admins sind jeden Tag aktiv und sind =

Xray, Martin, Stfu, Thor

Wir kennen uns alle schon Jahrelang und sind ein eingespieltes Team! 

Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir ein wenig Feedback gebt! 

Freundliche Grüße, 

Xray


----------

